# Numbness?



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

have Graves, diagnosed 2 years agon and on Meth. Levels have been high lately with the usual symptoms, but one is new. Twice in the last couple months I get numbness on my right side, arm, portion of face, a little in right leg.

Can Graves cause this?

p.s. thyroidectomy scheduled 3/16


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> have Graves, diagnosed 2 years agon and on Meth. Levels have been high lately with the usual symptoms, but one is new. Twice in the last couple months I get numbness on my right side, arm, portion of face, a little in right leg.
> 
> Can Graves cause this?
> 
> p.s. thyroidectomy scheduled 3/16


Yes; it is called peripheral neuropathy! Also, some anti-thyroid meds cause this.

PTU is one.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1339201


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats (I guess???) on your surgery date. Given that some patients have a hard time "convincing" a doctor to do surgery, what was the "deciding factor" that got you to that point? Just curious...for my own learning about Graves (not something I've dealt with personally).


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, after being on meth for two and a half years we stopped it, hoping for remission, didn't happen, my levels spiked. She left the decision to me but urged me to consider surgery. Meth can cause sudden drop in white cells and/or liver damage. In addition I have eye involvement and because of it I cannot go the RAI path as it may make my eyes worse. Recently symptoms returned, shakey, weight loss, etc blood tests showed the levels were high again, shen increased the meth dose, no improvement, and just increased it again yesterday. I am tired of this........
I am not one to put off decisions, like to come to a conclusion, make a decision, and take action. I could stay on meth but the possibility of infections or sudden liver failure are not chances that I am willing to take.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it sounds like you have plenty of reasons and having surgery is the right decision for you. Makes total sense...thanks for the extra info!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't understand how I am regressing? Lately I am shaky again, feeling , pulse 110-130, the "something is in my throat" feeling again, and have heart palpitations. I dropped 5 lbs in 4 weeks but since increasing methimisole that has stopped, i am a male 5'8" at 134 and holding. I am on an increased dose of methimizole (sp?), 20 mg/ day. Was ok for a long time at 2.5 mg/day. 
Glad thyroidecomy is scheduled for 3/16 but this is weird. Can conditions change so significantly once you are regulated?


----------



## dlo1725 (Oct 30, 2011)

Please tell me about your eye involvement. What treatment are you receiving, if any for your eyes? Do you smoke? How long have you had TED?

I developed TED about 5 months ago and have lid swelling, under eye swelling, bloodshot eyes and pain. I would not have treated my Graves if I had any idea that TED would develop.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

rkh3 said:


> Don't understand how I am regressing? Lately I am shaky again, feeling , pulse 110-130, the "something is in my throat" feeling again, and have heart palpitations. I dropped 5 lbs in 4 weeks but since increasing methimisole that has stopped, i am a male 5'8" at 134 and holding. I am on an increased dose of methimizole (sp?), 20 mg/ day. Was ok for a long time at 2.5 mg/day.
> Glad thyroidecomy is scheduled for 3/16 but this is weird. Can conditions change so significantly once you are regulated?


I am sorry to hear about what you are going through, Those symptoms are hard to deal with....I think things can change, or the methimazole just doesn't seem to work anymore. I ended up taking 10mg three times a day, and toward the end of taking it my pulse was acting crazy again. I wish you all the best with the surgery and your recovery.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

dlo1725 said:


> Please tell me about your eye involvement. What treatment are you receiving, if any for your eyes? Do you smoke? How long have you had TED?
> 
> I developed TED about 5 months ago and have lid swelling, under eye swelling, bloodshot eyes and pain. I would not have treated my Graves if I had any idea that TED would develop.


I already had TED when I was diagnosed with Graves. Mainly right eye involvement, eye protrusion (mild but noticeable), lid retraction, and yes, bloodshot. Also both eyes are dry, have to use artificial tears. There is no treatment unless it is severe then they may do surgery so that the eye can settle back in their sockets. Controlling the thyroid does not control TED by the way, your autoimmune system is attacking each independently. I am a former smoker, had already quit when this started. 
Just saw my opthomologist this week and it seems to have stopped, for now.


----------

